# سؤال مين يجاوب؟



## KSA_ENG (7 أبريل 2008)

ماهي الاسباب؟وماذا نفعل ؟لو كنا بعرض البحر مبحرين وحصلت احدى المشاكل التالية:
1- عطل بالماكينة
2-عطل بالمولد
3- عطل نظام التوجيه
4-التصادم
5- الشحط
6-حريق 
7-سقوط شخص
8-حدوث اصابة
9- طلب مساعده خارجية
ممكن تكون هالمواضيع محل موضوع نقاش ؟ للفائدة
شاكر للجميع حسن التعاون


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أبريل 2008)

بدايه جيده من شخص جيد ان شاء الله الكل يشارك 
مشكور اخى كتير


----------



## KSA_ENG (12 أبريل 2008)

اخواني البحريييين مافي احد كتب ولا كلمة 
ممكن تتفاعلوا مع الموضوع
وشكراا
انا منتظر 
لو كل عضو اجاب على عنصر من العناصر المذكورة كان خلصت 
مين يبدأ مين؟


----------



## marine_diesel (19 أبريل 2008)

Thanks to member KSA_ENG for this effective sharing to make the use and gain for all members 

So that i wil make a short answer for the 1 following items and i hope the entire members participate in making good answers

The first item which concering the main engine trouble,there are lot of reasons the simplest reason is fuel cut off due to any thing wrong in the fuel system beginning from the tanks in double bottom then piping system,heaters,purifier finally the injector.

There are a lot of reasons which causes main engine failure but the reason metioned above the sipmle one.


----------



## HAADY (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*الرد على اسئلة الاخ Ksa_eng مع الاقباس*

ماهي الاسباب؟وماذا نفعل ؟لو كنا بعرض البحر مبحرين وحصلت احدى المشاكل التالية:
1- عطل بالماكينة = ج= يتم اصلاح المحرك 
2-عطل بالمولد = ج = يتم تشغيل مولد آخر لمنع انقطاع التيار الكهربائي واصلاح عطل المولد في اقرب فرصة 3- عطل نظام التوجيه = ج = يتم الانتقال الى توجيه الدفة بنظام الطوارئ ريثما نتمكن من اصلاح العطل 
4-التصادم = ج = يتم حصر العطب ان حدث بعد التصادم واتخاذ الاجراءات الكاملة للمحافظة على الارواح والممتلكات 
5- الشحط = ج = يتم حساب اوقات المد والجز لتقدير امكانية تعويم السفينة بعد اجراء حساب قيمة الفقد في الطفو ومدى خطورة او عدم خطورة اعادة التعويم في حال عدم وجود دخول للمياه الى داخل السفينة 
6-حريق = ج= يتم تطبيق خطة مكافحة او منع الحريق لايقاف الحريق 
7-سقوط شخص = ج = الابلاغ واتخاذ اجراءات رجل في الماء حسب الاصول 
8-حدوث اصابة = ج = يتم اسعافها من قبل الضابط المسؤول او اقرب مشفى عائم او في البر 
9- طلب مساعده خارجية = ج = بالاعلام او الصوت او الاجهزة اللاسلكية او الانوار 


عزيزي Ksa_eng هذه ليست سؤال واحد بل هي عدة اسئلة ولها احمالات عديدة جدا في معالجتها لا يمكن طرحها وكتابتها كا تظن ولكن ان كان لديك سؤال محدد ولم تجد جواب له فيمكننا بحثه ومحاولة الاجابة عليه بما لدينا من خبرة ومراجع 
راجيا لك التوفيق


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر لكم ولكل الاعضاء

واخص ب الشكر الاخ المهندس هادى على مشاركته الفعاله


----------



## السيد نور الدين (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء : كيف يمكن التصرف في الحالات السابقة 
1- عطل في المحرك الرئيسي -- التصرف -- الطاقم الهند سي بقيادة كبير مهندسين مؤهل لاصلاح جميع الاعطال ويملك في مخزنة مايكفيمن قطع الغيار لاصلاح اي عطل طارئ ويمكن الاستكمال بالجو(كما حدث ذلك )
2- عطل المولد المساعد -- التصرف 
- هناك عدد 2 مولد اضافي عدا العاطل + مولد الطواري
- تشغيل احدهم واصلاح العاطل 
- قطع الغيار متوفرة 
- دراسات وخبرة كبير المهندسين تؤهلة للتصرف 
3- عطل الدفة ( نظام التوجية ) التوقف والقاء المخطاف واصلاح العطل فورا 
4- التصادم : الربان يملك الادوات التالية لعلاج ذلك 
- ضباط الوردية يراقب ذلك
- بحري الوردية كذلك 
- عدد 2 ردار بالعمل 
عاوز امان اكثر من ذلك اية 
5- الشحط : ضباط الوردية والربان يملكون من الخرائط البحرية الكثير الذي يبين العمق اسفل السفينة + خط السير
اما لو شحط يبقي الدنيا عليها السلام لان الكل نائم
6- سقوط شخص في البحر -- علي الربان عمل مناورة غريق وانقاذة وهي من ضمن المناورات التي يتدرب عليها الجميع طول الابحار 
7- حدوث اصابة --الاكاديمية تؤهل ضابط ثاني للقيام بالاسعافات الاولية
 -- الربان يملك وسيل أتصال من اي مكان في البحر علية الاتصال بأقرب مينا 
8- طلب مساعدة خارجية ( ماهي نوع المساعدة حتي نحدد الرد لان كل شي لة ثمن ) 

 وشكرا


----------



## المساعدي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر الجميع على المشاركات


----------



## gadoo20042004 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع الاجابات


----------



## مصطفي ابو السعود (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين جميعا علي الردود


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (15 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان الله اسئلة كانت في ذهني

لدي سؤال,,, ما هي اكثر الاعطال التي تحدث لمكينة الديزل في السفينة؟


----------



## M. ENG 1111 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي انا رح اجاوبك بس في حالات البواخر وليس القوارب
1- اذا تعطل المحرك الرئيسي (الماكينة) وهذا مستبعد يجب وبسرعة معرفة السبب وتفاديه باسرع وقت ممكن
الاسباب: حرارة , ضغط
2- المولد: اي سفينة لازم يكون فيها مولدتين على الاقل ,يعمل الاول -ويستريح الثاني-
اذا تعطل: نشغل الثانية اذا ما اشتغلت لحالها (اوتوماتيك) واذا ما اشتغلت الثانية ولا الثالثة (اذا في وحدة ثالثة) عندها وبس نشغل وبسرعة نشغل المولدة الاحطياط طبعا اذا ما اشتغلت لحالها (اوتوماتيك)
اخي الاسباب كثيرة واذا بدي اجمعها بدي كثير بس اي سؤال عن الميكانيك البحري بدك اسألني يمكن اقدر اساعدك


----------



## HAADY (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*كل ما صنعه الناس يمكن اصلاحه اما ما صنعه رب الناس فنادر اصلاحه*



المهندس عبدالله قال:


> سبحان الله اسئلة كانت في ذهني
> 
> لدي سؤال,,, ما هي اكثر الاعطال التي تحدث لمكينة الديزل في السفينة؟



اذا كانت الصيانات للمحرك تجري في اوقاتها المحددة فانه من النادر جدا ان يحدث عطل للمحرك الرئيسي ومن اكثر الاعطال الشائعة اضافة لما ذكر اعلاه هو اهمال القائمين على تشغيل المحرك لنظافة الوقود في دارات المحرك مما يؤدي الى مشاكل في الاحتراق تؤدي الى توقف المحرك ولكن هناك اجراءات وقاية وقطع غيار كافية تسمح باعادة تشغيل المحرك حتى لو ادى الامر الى تشغيل المحرك بالاستغناء عن وحدة كاملة ان لم يكن هناك قطع احتياطية اي ان محركات السفن تصنع بطريقة تسمح بتشغيل المحرك في ظروف التشغيل الشاقة جدا مهما كانت الاعطال صعبة وخطيرة ومن النادر جدا حدوث توقف كامل للمحرك الا بسبب اهمال بشري واضح جدا او سوء صنع او استخدام قطع غيار غير اصلية


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (29 أكتوبر 2008)

متشكر لكم اخواني


----------



## م/هيما (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل...........


----------



## mario66 (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## محايد (24 أغسطس 2010)

haady قال:


> اذا كانت الصيانات للمحرك تجري في اوقاتها المحددة فانه من النادر جدا ان يحدث عطل للمحرك الرئيسي ومن اكثر الاعطال الشائعة اضافة لما ذكر اعلاه هو اهمال القائمين على تشغيل المحرك لنظافة الوقود في دارات المحرك مما يؤدي الى مشاكل في الاحتراق تؤدي الى توقف المحرك ولكن هناك اجراءات وقاية وقطع غيار كافية تسمح باعادة تشغيل المحرك حتى لو ادى الامر الى تشغيل المحرك بالاستغناء عن وحدة كاملة ان لم يكن هناك قطع احتياطية اي ان محركات السفن تصنع بطريقة تسمح بتشغيل المحرك في ظروف التشغيل الشاقة جدا مهما كانت الاعطال صعبة وخطيرة ومن النادر جدا حدوث توقف كامل للمحرك الا بسبب اهمال بشري واضح جدا او سوء صنع او استخدام قطع غيار غير اصلية



هكذا نريد الحوار والمشاركات...تفاعل والاهم هو استخدامنا لأسلوبنا الشخصي في الكتابة
بدلا من الروابط المملة...والفلسفة التي لا حاجة لنا بها.
شكرا للسائل والمجيب ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,الذي اجاد


----------



## ch.eng3 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذه الاسئلة بس ممكن نكتب كتاب بهل العناوين


----------

